

Evernote, I want this job - peboiton
http://evernote.hire.pe

======
mvkel
I am blown away at how Evernote is able to attract such incredibly talented
folks, given the "vision" they've communicated publicly.

Good luck. I hope you're able to join the other true innovators at that
company to steer it into something cohesive.

Also, it may help to offer some "what I can do for you" content on this site.
It's a lot of "all about me." As a potential employer, I'd be interested in
your insights on what you think would make the company better, not what you've
done in the past.

------
achompas
Beautiful website, not overproduced at all. Good luck!

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
I don't particularly like the replacement of native scrolling with links that
do the scrolling for you. Usability > looking fancy.

~~~
ch0wn
While I would agree normally, I think for this very special purpose it's okay
to replace scrolling. This is not meant to be a website, but rather a short
presentation.

------
QuAnTiC
In fact, evernote looks like a very attractive start up. It's the first time i
saw such a motivation. That's very nice ! Good luck

------
gregoirepichat
Very nice ! so much motivation & style ! Good luck but I'm not too worried ;)

------
cyberdelia
I don't think Evernote will find anyone more motivated than him. Nice job.

------
medusa666
Nice initiative. The website is cool (assuming that it is original design -
new to me), but the content needs work: I see some sucking up to Evernote,
lots of praising yourself with adjectives like "rigorous" and "autonomous."
(Remove all self-congratulatory adjectives. All of them.)

Employers want to know that you understand the job and that you can do the
job. That's it. Your task is to convey that you can DO THE JOB - by describing
the RESULTS that you have ACCOMPLISHED. Also, read _Ask The Headhunter_.

I also use Evernote. Powerful tool. Sucky marketing and training materials,
though. They do need help, perhaps from you.

Good luck.

~~~
mikrosystheme
As i wrote, the design is not original at all. You can also check the source
to spot references to the original tutorial page on codrops.

